# Error using the MSIEXEC /uninstall command



## Jackle75 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm using the msiexec /x to uninstall an application on my pc. Once I enter the command windows ask if I want to uninstall the application. I choose yes then a error is generated stating "This application package could not be opened. Verify that the package exist and you can access it or contact the vendor to verify that this is a valid windows installer."

The application is written in .net and uses an .msi file to install the application, I can unistall this using the add remove programs but I need to uninstall this application on multiple system and I am looking for the most time effective way of deploying new versions.

Does anyone know how add and remove programs removes applications and is there a command line script that would accomplish this task?


Thanks in advance 

T.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Generally, the command line looks something like this:

msiexec /X{E5343B27-55DF-40BD-9FCF-A643C1331E8A}

and includes the GUID of the program. The string can be found in the Uninstall section of the registry or some uninstallers will also show the command line, such as Your Uninstaller 2006.


----------



## Jackle75 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the piece of info,,, it works well. I do have another question. How can I automate the uninstall without any user interaction? This is just my thinking, I know windows uses an answer file to automate it's installation. Is there a form of an answer file I can use to automate the uninstall? I would like to read more about this if it exists. Do you know where I could find this information? I've check msdn and technet but I don't think I am searching using the correct keywords.

Forgive me for my ignorance but I'm faced the this task which is quite complicated. It consist of extracting files from an FTP secure server, uncompressing the files, uninstalling the application, running trans-sql statements on the correct database, installing the application, keeping a success and failure log, and coping the files to a deployment folder on several servers. I have most of this written but was stumped with the uninstall. I cant express my level of thanks but I can commit to making a donation to keep this site up and running. 

Again Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not too sure where to send you on this one, but it seems you are looking for information on so-called "silent" installs and uninstalls. Those are the ones that can proceed without user interaction, so if you search for "Windows Installer silent", you may find something, and even command switches for them.


----------

